# Impossible d'utiliser les fonctions imap de PHP



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2001)

Je suis sous OS X.1.1, avec PHP 4.0.6 (package d'entropy.ch).
Lorsque j'essaie d'utiliser une fonction imap j'ai la réponse
&gt;Fatal error: Call to undefined function: imap_open() in...

D'après phpinfo le module imap est chargé; j'ai même essayé d'installer un php.ini en spécifiant le chemin et l'extension mod_imap.so...

J'ai envoyé un mail à Marc Liyanage:
&gt;&gt; Do you have package ready for imap ?
&gt; 
&gt; Unfortunately not at the moment. I think I tried it once, didn't work 
&gt; out so I skipped it...
&gt; 
&gt; I'll try again when I have more time...

Quelqu'un connaît-il une solution ?


----------

